# Where to stay in Rome?



## shmoore (Feb 11, 2008)

We will be in Italy for two and a half weeks in October. I am looking for a place to stay in Rome for four days. Do any of you have suggestions? All of the places that I have found seem extremely expensive. Thank you for your help.

Sandy


----------



## Conan (Feb 11, 2008)

If 210 euros/night is within your budget, we liked
Hotel Eliseo - -
Via di Porta Pinciana 30, opposite the Borghese Gardens


----------



## Jimster (Feb 11, 2008)

*Rome*

It depends on what you want-luxury or just a nice clean room.  We stayed at Rick Steve's favorite hotel in Rome last time-Hotel Aberdeen.  It was nothing special, but it was extremely clean and had a good buffet breakfast each morning.  The rate was less than 100 euros a night.  If you are looking for luxury, then this is not it.  I always wonder about people who travel in Europe and need a swimming pool and spa.  I don't go there for the pool or spa- I can get that at home.  I just want to be comfortable.


----------



## Simoncc (Feb 11, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> If 210 euros/night is within your budget, we liked
> Hotel Eliseo - -
> Via di Porta Pinciana 30, opposite the Borghese Gardens



I haven't stayed at this hotel (we stayed at the Beverley Hills Hotel) but did enjoy staying in the area around Villa Borghese. The main tourist attractions are within reach but the Gardens and surrounding area are away from most of the crowds.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 11, 2008)

*Piazza Navona choice*

We stayed at the Residenza Canali dei Coronorai this past summer.  We were in a terrace room @ 160 euros/nite less 15 because we paid cash.  Rates are probably higher in Oct.  No elevator, but a wonderful breakfast and great staff.  Check out reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 11, 2008)

Aim for being in the area of the Piazza Navona or Pantheon.  These are both great areas, right in the heart of "Old" Rome.  Very atmospheric with plazas, fountains, sidewalk cafes, cobblestoned winding streets....LOVELY!  And plenty of "budget" accomodations.  The best thing is that you can easily walk to all the sights....from the Spanish Steps to the Forum to the Vatican.
We rented a flat here
www.palazzo-olivia.it
for the 3 or 4 nights we were in Rome (can't remember now!) and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 11, 2008)

One of my daughters was on the Rome Steves tour and they stayed at Sonya Suites and quite enjoyed it.  They got an extra night for 70 euros, but the regular rate may be a little higher.  Another daughter stayed at another of his favourites - the Aberdeen - but found it not a 'spacious' as the Sonya...both in similar locations not too far from the train station.

Brian

http://www.sonyasuite.com/en/index.htm


----------

